# Costumes



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

So, what are you going to dress as thsi year?

I was thinking about going for the _usual_ Death, But i've decided that this year im going to go zombie!

I'm going to buy a cheap shirt and a cheap fancy jacket, and cheap trousers, and im going to either bury them, or, im going to just totally smear them in dirt, and rip them in places, and maybe have some guts falling out in places, and bones sticking out.
:jol:


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Well this year im going for the dead look 2 but more like a ghost lol . Anyway Sence im hosting a Murder Mystery i'm going as the victim. But im gonna keep it kinda formal. fisrst i'll take some black pant and rip them up then spray paint parts of them white. then I'll take an oversized white dress shirt and tear it up maybe ad some strips to hang off the shirt. Anyway then that shirt will go over a normal black dress shirt. An of coarse hevy duty face make up.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I was thinking of being a zombie cat .. might be interesting to see how that one turns out


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I think I'm gonna be the Blair Witch!  

Seriously, I really don't know at this time but I thought of either Evil Ash, a vampire (I love vampires), or a zombie.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, for the Halloween Party, I'm going to dress up in my Vampire getup from last year. That thing ran me about $100 and I intend to get $100 worth of use out of it. Then, I'll recycle it onto a prop someday.

For Halloween night itself, I'm resurrecting the old "Zombie-F" thing I did for about four years in a row. Top hat, fake leather duster and black and white greasepaint. I may add white or red contacts to it this year to add extra creepiness to it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I still have my Reaper outfit that I might do again if it's not hot like last year was. I couldn't stay in the thing for more than half an hour at the time without sweating my ass off. So I'll probably do that again.

Good idea Rocky for your first suggestion of costumes.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmmm, I hadn't even thought about this yet. The beard and moustache kind of "just says no" to face painting, I'd like to resurrect the reaper I think. It's dark, so I can sneak around the haunt keeping things going without being seen if I want to.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

im going to just tear my costume and smear on dirt, im going to use latex on my face, and have shriveled wrinkled skin, and peeling skin with blood seeping out with grotty puss stuff


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Mollins said:


> ... grotty puss stuff


I love grotty puss stuff!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I have black wings just need to buy me some makeup and I have an outfitt to go with it. Probably be The Crow or something like that. Or maybe go for the fallen angel image but with more of an angelic feel. Not exactly sure.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well in my normal keeping of being the odd kid around I think I'm gonna go as the Keiths guy. I normaly dress up for school but scince no one really comes around our house (We're in the vvvveeeeeerrrrrrrrryyyyyyy back and no one young lives around there) All I would need is a kilt... and a good pair of Boxers. 
But if I'm lucky enofe to be going ghost hunting I think I'll were my Jeans, could u imagin a crazy guy running through a graveyard yelling in a scottish accent with a kilt on?


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

you're not supposed to wear boxers with kilts btw


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I think kilt's are meant to be worn comando


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Like pointed out above I'm not normal... and second still gotta go 2 school... and 3rd... the keiths guy must not be that loved in bars...


----------

